# international schools in Phuket & toddler nurseries



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm looking at moving to Phuket in October & I'd like to find out a bit more about the schools there, I have 2 girls (4& 7) who are homeschooling at present, but I'm considering popping them into a local school, any one out there that has anything good to say about the schools in Phuket? Love to hear what you have to say....

Also have a 2 year old boy that I know would love to be around a bunch of friends his own age for a few hours every morning, any suggestions on somewhere small & cute he might enjoy?


----------

